# When is a chihuahua full grown?



## litldog (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm thinking 4-6 months? Is that correct?


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I think they stop growing around 6-9 months old in height most just fill out a little.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I've always heard around 7-9 months for height and then they fill out more.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

A vet in Illinois told me at 2 years.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

8-12 months they stop growing. Usually their bones will stop growing sometime within that point, but then their muscles will continue to grow and develop after that. Most dogs will have at least one more growth spurt after 6 months, so I wouldn't say 6 months


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

most chis are at thier height and lenght by 8 months...
then they will fill out weight wise till there about a year, and then will muscle out and continue to start to look "grown up" between 1 and 2 yrs old. by 2 yrs old the chi should be done growing, hit their peak/ideal weight and have a healthy amount of muscle and structure.

the coat however can continue to change up untill 3 yrs and a long coat chis coat is not at full lenght an fullness untill 3yrs old


----------



## Poco'sMom (Jun 21, 2006)

My Poco just turned one, and he still seems to be filling out to me. He hasn't really grown in length or height in about 3 months, but he is still filling out and becoming more "grown up" looking every day.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I think my Minky was finished growing at around 8-9 months.


----------

